# how long for a male to become sterile after neuter?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

How long will it take before I can safely put my neutered boy in with my females? The vet said 6-8 weeks, but everything I've read online says 3 weeks. I want to be safe, but my boy is living alone so I want to introduce him as soon as possible. Is 6-8 weeks really right?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I did three and none of my girls got preggers


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I start intro's at 2-2.5 weeks and have no issues  By 3 weeks they are often living together


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It's fairly common in the UK for the rats to be considered clear at 2 weeks, however most vets advise 4 weeks to be on the safe side.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

What does neutering do? Hope this will be posted as a sticky. I did 10 days and no problems, not even interested in mating with the girls.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

My vet told me 2 weeks, which is how long I waited and none of my girls got pregnant. She also mentioned though that it can take up to a little after a month for the males hormones to settle down completely after a neuter (which means he may still be a bit aggressive towards the girls) I've found that even 4 weeks after Tobys neuter he is more gentle and calm around my girls than he was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

the calming down does definitley take longer. I've found that they really start to improve around 3-4 weeks but can still be improving at 6-8 weeks.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks everyone!


----------

